# Ambulia or Cabomba?



## 247Plants (Mar 23, 2006)

What the difference between these two? In the plant finder and from what ive seen in real life it looks exactly the same to me....

Supposedly I bought what i thought was Cabomba a while back but all the pics I see online give me conflicting info.....looks more like limnophila sessiflora to me, but pics of cabomba look to have the same leaf pattern....


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Kurtis,
They're definitely different. Ambulia grew a lot faster for me. Who did you get your cabomba from?


----------



## nap83 (Feb 7, 2006)

ambulia grows extremely fast and very adaptable in medium lighting while cabomba grows in medium rate in high lighting. l. sessiflora is more robust in appearance while l. aquatica looks more like cabomba with finer leaves. 

l. sessiflora grows leggy in high lighting, while cabomba grows bushy. l. sessiflora grows bushy in medium lighting while cabomba becomes leggy. hope this helps.


----------



## Salt (Apr 5, 2005)

I believe the key difference to look for when differentiating between the two is the number of leaves per node. Limnophila sessiflora has four leaves per node, cabomba has two.


----------



## 247Plants (Mar 23, 2006)

By the descriptions its sessiflora......

I got it at all about fish here in Long Beach Mike...Im gonna look at them side by side when I get home tonight with that stem i got from you at the last meet and see if there is a difference....

Mine seemed to get real leggy in high light but grows real compact when shaded....It grows like a weed and filled up about a quarter of my 60 gallon within about a month from about 7-10 stems...


----------



## Aquadise (Jul 26, 2006)

Cabomba can't compare to sessilifolia in growth rate. L. sesilifolia also require less light and can live in low light, Cabomba will shed it leaves in low light. Thats the reason why L.sessilifolia is classified as a noxious weed.


----------



## Salt (Apr 5, 2005)

I don't know... my cabomba reaches the water surface and flowers every two weeks in my 24" deep tank. It also holds the record (I think) for the most amount of growth ever measured in one day... it was over a foot (in the wild).


----------



## slickwillislim (Oct 11, 2005)

I never had ambulia but my cabomba got really leggy in my 29 with 2 65w cf. I think the two leaves per node versus 4 is the best identification. Behavior of the plant is different for a lot of people.


----------



## 247Plants (Mar 23, 2006)

After looking at the two side by side it was clearly evident which was which....

thx guys


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Good to hear! Rams should be there today


----------



## MaryPa (Aug 14, 2005)

Aquadise said:


> Cabomba can't compare to sessilifolia in growth rate. L. sesilifolia also require less light and can live in low light, Cabomba will shed it leaves in low light. Thats the reason why L.sessilifolia is classified as a noxious weed.


Are you the same aquadise from aquabid that just sold me 100 L. sessilifolia?


----------

